# drmactivator has stopped working



## smedinau (Apr 8, 2009)

I am having the same problems! I used to able to play my games from Bigfish games and now everytime I try to play it says the drmactivator has failed or stopped working and I do not know how to fix the problem! I am also having difficulties trying to download the scan download! Can you possibly HELP?


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi there 

Go to *Start>Run *(or just type it into the text field that comes up next to the start button if you have Vista) and type:

*sysdm.cpl*

Press Enter then click on the *Advanced *tab on the top and under Performance click on *Settings*.

Then click on *TURN ON DEP FOR ESSENTIAL WINDOWS PROGRAMS AND SETTINGS ONLY.* 
(Under the Data Execution Prevention tab for Vista)

Then click on *Apply*, and *OK*.


----------

